# Sony Blue Ray BDP-S5200



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Blu-Ray players have two lasers in them. One red for dvd/cd and one blue for Blu Ray. Clearly the red laser has stopped functioning. Not much you can do about that. Try talking to a repair shop and see how much it's going to cost, but my guess is that it would simply be cheaper in the long run just to buy another one.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry to say this, but it is just another of the "throw away" products made these days.


I bought the same BDP-S5200 back around Black Friday, the sale price was $39.00, and they can be found for under $100.00 currently.


It WOULD cost more to repair than to replace.


----------



## honeyboy 18 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you guys for the info.


----------



## Landia (May 29, 2015)

Is this player any better than the 5100?


----------



## honeyboy 18 (Jan 6, 2011)

The first one was a refurbished; got from the air miles deal. That being said though it went on the blink; I got another one; new one this time.
I really like this DVD player easy to set up; fast wireless connection.
To answer your question sorry I have no experience with the 5100


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Landia every player has is pluses and minuses. I have a Sony BDP-S590 that we have not even used for almost four months now. That is because we only stream through Netflix or Amazon on the Fire tv box we have.

The only rare time we use the BD, is if we are wanting to watch a movie in Surround Sound. But since I am mostly a night owl, I use the Fire TV with our Sound Bar. When more 4K/UHD titles are made, and then we end up getting a 4K/UHD capable Flat screen, then I will set up the Fire to playback on both the Surround Sound system and UHD.

Most people are holding off waiting for 4K/UHD discs to come out, before looking at upgrading. As it stands right now, I am capable for 4K/UHD with the Amazon Fire, because it has a lot better GPU & CPU than the Blu-Ray. If I decide to pull the plug on going with a new BD, I will probably bite the bullet and get the FMP-X10.

The best thing about the FMP, is that it has a onboard 1TB drive. Right now I am using a 300GB Platter Drive with our Fire TV, for app storage. Also the Fire TV uses the Hard Drive for buffering, so you do not get the really long delays.

I never really liked the size of the S5200, because of the bulkiness. As for comparing the two. The difference between the 5100 & 5200, is that the 5200 can handle more Dolby DTS playback options.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I am watching Secrets of the West on Amazon Prime. It is a 4K/UHD title. Even though our Flat screen is 1080p capable. The detail is above 1080p, because the box is doing the work, not the tv or AVR.

Blu-Ray Players are going to start going to the wayside, because Streaming players & Streaming sticks are going to become more common place with people that do not have Smart TV's. Or they travel.


----------

